# ResourceBundle.getBundle() Problem



## EuadeLuxe (11. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Einige Zeit nach meinem ersten Post benötige ich noch einmal Hilfe.
Ich will mithilfe von ResourceBundle eine .properties-Datei auslesen und einen Schlüssel aus dieser ausgeben. Wenn ich aber mit .getBundle() versuche auf die Datei zuzugreifen bekomme ich immer folgende Exception:


```
java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name ressourcen.properties, locale de_DE
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.throwMissingResourceException(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundleImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundle(Unknown Source)
	at net.Blacky999.src.Test.main(Test.java:18)
```

Die Resouce-Datei liegt im selben Verzeichnis (Paket) wie die Klasse und als Editor benutze ich Eclipse.

Hier noch der Quelltext:


```
package net.Blacky999.src;

import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class Test 
{
	
	public static ResourceBundle resources;
	public static Console cons;
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		cons = System.console();
		
		try {
			resources = ResourceBundle.getBundle("ressourcen");
		}
		catch(MissingResourceException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.exit(1);
		}
		
		cons.printf(resources.getString("name"));
	}
}
```

Liebe Grüße, EuadeLuxe.


----------



## kaetzacoatl (11. Sep 2012)

1. Warum benutzt du nicht einfach
    [JAPI]java.util.Properties[/JAPI]?
2. Eclipse kann Bundels automatisch ertstellen.


----------



## EuadeLuxe (11. Sep 2012)

Mit Properties habe ich es auch schon versucht und kam wieder zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich die Fehlermeldung bekam, dass die Resource-Datei nicht geladen werden konnte. Liegt das an Eclipse?


----------



## kaetzacoatl (11. Sep 2012)

> baseName - the base name of the resource bundle, a fully qualified class name


Du musst das Paket mit angeben!
Ich persönlich würde aber trotzdem
eclipse das alles machen lassen.


----------



## EuadeLuxe (11. Sep 2012)

Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch einfach nur dumm an aber es klappt immer noch nicht.


```
try {
            resources = ResourceBundle.getBundle("net.Blacky999.src.ressourcen");
        }
        catch(MissingResourceException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        }
```

Ich bekomme immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung gegoogelt habe ich auch danach (nach der Exception) doch irgendeinen Fehler gibt es immer noch.


----------



## Michael... (11. Sep 2012)

EuadeLuxe hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch einfach nur dumm an aber es klappt immer noch nicht.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Liegt denn eine Datei 
	
	
	
	





```
ressourcen.properties
```
 o.ä. im Package 
	
	
	
	





```
net/Blacky/src
```
?
Evtl. mal was reinschreiben und speichern.


----------



## EuadeLuxe (11. Sep 2012)

Ja das tut sie, seltsamerweise scheint Eclipse jetzt etwas im Classpath vorgenommen zu haben, jetzt funktionert es. Trotzdem VIELEN, VIELEN Dank für eure Hilfe kaetzacoatl und Michael. 

Liebe Grüße, EuadeLuxe.


----------

